# Coolant leak, no visible leak



## Jwhale07 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ive been having a mysterious coolant leak for about a year now. First time i brought it in the dealer put the pressure tester on over night, no drop in pressure, no leak right? About 8 months later my surge tank was empy again. Took it in to a different dealer, turbo coolant line leaking. Figured i would tackle it, upon removal found coolant blowing out of cyl 1. At this point i was using a surge tank per week. Took it back to the dealer as they clearly were missing the real issue. Head gasket or more likely a cracked head.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you still under 5 years/100,000 miles. That's a powertrain warranty item.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

What is the year, mileage, and transmission (manual or auto) is associated with this failure?


----------



## Jwhale07 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah its a 2013 1.4t auto. 98k. Dealer is replacing the head.


----------

